# Sudden loss of keyboard and mouse



## Lawmanxxx (Sep 2, 2004)

After running a clean-up utility on my older computer (700mhz Celeron) I rebooted and when Windows opened I had absolutely no use of my keyboard and mouse. The mouse is a Microsoft Optical and the keyboard is a Compaq. The mouse connects to the keyboard through a USB port, then the keyboard to the tower through another USB. I have tried connecting through one of the other USB ports, rebooting several times, and have even tried using a serial port adapter with no results. It simply will not recognize any USB hardware. The computer reboots normally but without any input device I can't start up in Safe Mode or even reformat the hard drive, for that matter.
Can anyone suggest a fix for this problem?


----------



## Lorand (Sep 2, 2004)

Has your BIOS support for USB keyboard? If yes, then check if it's enabled.
Have you tried another keyboard/mouse on this computer?


----------



## Lawmanxxx (Sep 2, 2004)

How do I navigate in the BIOS without a keyboard? The only other keyboard that I have access to requires CD driver support to install. It's like having a car that won't start that you have to get to the shop... but you can't because it won't start!
Do you think booting with the start disk would help?


----------



## Lorand (Sep 2, 2004)

> How do I navigate in the BIOS without a keyboard?


Touché...  

But you could reset the BIOS settings to its defaults without a keyboard: using the BIOS-reset jumper or just taking out the CMOS battery...


----------



## Lawmanxxx (Sep 2, 2004)

Well... In frustration I booted up again and plugged everything in as it was before and it worked. Go figure! The only thing that I did not mention in my original post was that I was cleaning up after installing Windows Service Pack 2. It's possible that there were a few bugs at work!!!
Anyway, Thanx for responding to my post.
-Lawmanxxx


__________________


----------



## Praetor (Sep 2, 2004)

> How do I navigate in the BIOS without a keyboard?


That's not a windows problem but a hardware problem 



> Well... In frustration I booted up again and plugged everything in as it was before and it worked. Go figure! The only thing that I did not mention in my original post was that I was cleaning up after installing Windows Service Pack 2. It's possible that there were a few bugs at work!!!


Interesting this is the 2nd hardware problem ive encountered from SP2 .... odd.


----------



## Lorand (Sep 2, 2004)

> this is the 2nd hardware problem ive encountered from SP2


I think these are rather software problems.


----------



## Praetor (Sep 2, 2004)

Perhaps but they do have hardware repercussions (which is something that should never happen)


----------



## Lorand (Sep 2, 2004)

It's much easier to write soft for a standard hardware (i.e. Mac) than make a program that runs (almost) exactly the same on different hardwares.
So Microsoft does a hell of a job...
The only problem is that their marketing department have priority over the quality control and sometimes soft is lauched before intensive testing.


----------



## Mikelb (Oct 5, 2004)

well, I have read this thread, b/c my Wins 98 SE machine has done this... sometimes, just randomly, the mouse and keyboard decide to not work... especially after they've been sitting on for awhile...  I even replaced the  dang power supply b/c I thought that might be the problem... the power supply was going bad, but didn't solve the problem...


----------



## assassin (Jan 21, 2005)

*lawman*

I got the same exact problem did you resolve your keyboard problem my mouse works but if I touch a key it jams up the only thing I havent tried is enableing from the bios...please write and tell me what you did

                                                                                assassin


----------



## assassin (Feb 3, 2005)

*lawman I got the fix*

write and tell me if you have fixed this problem or not


----------

